# geklautes Handy von ebay???????



## Anonymous (6 August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir auf ebay neulich ein neues Handy ersteigert. OVP, ohne Vertrag, ohne SIM-Lock. Per Sofort-Kaufen. Der Preis lag auch über 100,-- unter dem offiziellem. 
Nur war keine Rechnung dabei. Und jetzt reagiert der Verkäufer auf meine Anfragen nach der Rechnung nicht. Deshalb keimt in mir allmählich der Verdacht, daß das Gerät vielleicht geklaut ist.
Kennt von Euch jemand 'ne Methode, wie man hier *unauffällig *Nachforschungen betreiben kann??? Würde mich freuen, wenn da jemand was weiß.


----------



## Anonymous (6 August 2003)

Wenn das Handy als "gestohlen oder verloren" gemeldet ist, wird es anhand der Seriennummer gesperrt - d.h. Du kannst nicht telefonieren damit. Entweder es meldet sich mit "Dienstanbieter kontaktieren" oder so bzw. nach dem versuch eines Verbindungsaufbaus kommen nur ein paar Pieptöne und die Verbindung kommt nicht zustande.
Kann Dir allerdings nicht sagen ob die Mobilfunkanbieter schon eine "gemeinsame Datenbank" haben oder ob ein bei E-plus gesperrtes handy noch bei D-1 funktioniert.
Diese Sperre lässt sich nur durch ändern der Seriennummer umgehen.
Kannst das einfach checken: Drücke (Bei eingeschaltetem Handy) die tasten *#06# dann zeigt es die programmierte Seriennummer an. Wenn die eine andere sein sollte als die unter der Batterie auf dem Sticker, hast Du einen ersten Verdacht ....

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Raimund (6 August 2003)

*ebay und Rechnung*

 
@gast,

dass bei ebay keine Rechnungen mitgeliefert werden, ist eher die Regel. Über Gründe dafür mag jeder selbst spekulieren:   .

Vielleicht ein Tipp für die Zukunft bei Geschäften über ebay: Ich habe mir ggf. vor dem Bieten vom Verkäufer per e-mail die Eigentumsrechte am zum versteigernden Gerät zusichern lassen. Wer hier nicht mitspielt: Hände weg! Nach deutschem Recht erwirbst Du an einem evtl. gestohlenen Gegenstand niemals Eigentum.

Die Identifizierungsnummer für Mobifons heißt - soviel ich weiß - IMEI-Nr.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Jürgen_L (6 August 2003)

*...erstmal besten Dank*

Hallo,
ich bin derjenige, der obigen Text gepostet hat. Hab mich beim Login etwas blöd angestellt, deshalb steht es hier mit "Gast".   

*@Thomas*
Besten Dank für diesen Tipp. Habe es vorhin gerade überprüft. Erleichterung überkam mich, als ich feststellte, daß die eingespeicherte IMEI mit der im Gerät angebrachten übereinstimmt.   

*@Raimung*
Dir auch besten Dank. Die Sache mit der Zusicherung der Eigentumsrechte ist eine echt gute Idee. Werde ich beim nächsten mal (falls sich die Situation wieder ergibt so anwenden). Aber dazu ein Tipp von mir: die Zusicherung via  e-mail hat rechtlich gesehen kaum Bestand! Was Beweisführung auf elektronischem Wege angeht, sind unsere deutschen Gerichte noch ziemlich konservativ und mit der Anerkennung schaut's dann mau aus.

*@alle*
Falls noch jemand zu o.g. Thema gute Ideen hat, bitte melden. Denn die eigentliche Frage ist noch nicht so ganz geklärt.

Servus,
Jürgen


----------



## Devilfrank (6 August 2003)

Du kannst ja die kostenlosen Servicenummern der Netz-Provider anrufen und dort mal nachfragen, ob die Seriennummer als gestohlen/ verloren gemeldet ist.


----------



## Anonymous (6 August 2003)

Falls es sich um ein Nokia-Handy handelt, gibt es dort auch Möglichkeiten der Recherche über den Nokia-Club und insbesondere über den nächsten Vertragshändler. Hier kann man u. U. den Vorbesitzer kontaktieren.


----------

